# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  My results of an 8 week Turinabol cycle

## Motobro

On September 7th, I started my first cycle. I chose Turinabol because it was low on the side affects scale. I took 50mgs a day, split in 20mgs at 10am and 30mgs at 4pm. 
A little about me, I am 41 years old and having been lifting seriously for 4 years. I got to the point where I could not make any more gains, so I turned to the darkside for help. I have spent about 6 months cruising through this site trying to educate myself and I have learned alot.
Height- 6'
weight at start of cycle 225
end 232
bodyfat-midteens I guess.
cycle experience- none
I am an avid reader of Muscle and Fitness. I have incorporated many things from the mag into my workouts with success!
I try and hit the gym 5 days out of 7 with specific routines for each day. I do 20 minutes of medium to high cardio every other day and walk for 15 minutes on an incline on non cardio days. I normally workout alone so its kinda hard to really max myself out, but I try and do the best I can.
My diet is very strict, 
5am- I have 3 eggwhites and a cup of eggbeaters, 1 cup of cooked oat meal and a bagel for breakfast.
830am- Chicken breast or turkey. 
10am-1/2 Turkey sandwich for lunch w/lowfat yogurt and a handfull of frito's (Iknow frito's are bad).
2pm- I eat the other half of my sandwich along with an apple and a third cup of mixed unsalted almonds and cashews.
4pm-I eat a can of tuna of salmon on wheat toast and head the gym. Halfway through the workout I eat half of a cliff bar. 
7pm- I have a protein shake and a protein bar along with a banana.
8:30 pm- chicken or turkey,pasta,steamed vegtables and salad.
10pm- protein shake before bed.
If you do not eat right you will not grow...period.

My experiences during the cycle:
strength - all my lifts increased by about 20%
size - noticeable size increase that came on in week 3, seemed to peak in week 6.
sides - in the first weeks, i had some of the worst gas ever. It was great for punishing friends and people at the gym I didn't care for. Insatiable appetitie, I could have eaten every hour and still not felt full. I had to take food with me wherever I went. 
In the first few weeks I had a wierd taste in my mouth,kinda sour, but not an upset stomach. I upped the amount of carbs I took in and this went away. In the first few weeks I was kind of tired in the afternoon and resorted to taking short naps before going to the gym.This later went away. Upping my carb intake also helped me feel less tired. In the last half of the cycle (8weeks) I began to wake up about every 2 hours at night, but could easily fall back to sleep. During the day I could feel the fatigue from not getting a sound nites sleep. Most nights I would sweat so much, I would have to change out of whatever I was wearing into something else. The last few weeks brought light acne to my forehead and shoulders. The worst side affect has and continues to be hemorroids, even 7 weeks after the cycle has ended I am still stricken with an itchy ass. I have never had a problem with this before.

Eating became a time consuming process, If I wasn't at work or at the gym, I was eating.

After the cycle ended I waited 1 week and PCT'd with tribulus and some liver pills for 4weeks. During the one week wait, I felt kind of blah. I would assume this is what it feels to have your natural test shut down 

7 week post cycle weight is about 225 pounds, I lost my ability to eat large amounts of food after stopping the cycle. I think that is the key to maintaining your gains, I will know for the next time. Strength is still up in most areas but has backed off a little. I gained about a half an inch on my biceps and that has remained, I continue to look well defined and muscular for a guy of 41.

My next cycle is going to be 40mgs tbol for 5 weeks with 400mgs of test cyp for 12 weeks. I will be starting shortly as soon as I get the hemorroid thing squared away.

I will post some pics next time.

----------


## Motobro

These are pictures taken before the cycle

----------


## abstrack

Good job. I didnt read through the essay, but judgin from your pics you have a good base to start with. I would work on your legs IMO.

----------


## Motobro

Post cycle pics

----------


## Motobro

The main reason I posting this stuff is to educate anyone who may be thinking about trying it.
The pumps that I experienced were of the hook. Extreme vascularity, veins a poppin'.
During my shoulder workout, I would get so pumped that I would get cramps in my shoulders, the same for the biceps.
Water intake seemed to be a critical part of this cycle too, so make sure that you drink more than you think you need to.
Before launching into this cycle I went to the doctor and had all my levels checked, liver ,blood etc. All was normal.

----------


## Chaz Malibu

Nice work so far, it looks like your come a long way. However, your diet needs to be overhauled. I dont like it at all, here is why: 




> 5pm- I have 3 eggwhites and a cup of eggbeaters, 1 cup of cooked oat meal and a bagel for breakfast. You need to eat more. Why not eat a cup of oatmeal before its cooked?
> 830am- Chicken breast of turkey. I would add a EFA here
> 10pm-1/2 Turkey sandwich for lunch w/lowfat yogurt and a handfull of frito's. Forget the Fritos, those are crap. Dont wait four hours in between meals  You should have a meal every 2.5-3 hours!!!! 
> 2pm- I eat the other half of my sandwich along with an apple and a third cup of mixed unsalted almonds and cashews. I dont care for the apple with a pro/fat meal.
> 4pm-I eat a can of tuna of salmon on wheat toast and head the gym. Halfway through the workout I eat half of a cliff bar. Throw away the cliff bar. You eat too much bread during the day. Bread is typically a simple sugar.
> 7pm- I have a protein shake and a protein bar along with a banana. Forget the protein bar! This is a terrible PWO meal. This is the most important meal of the day, imo!!!
> 8:30 pm- chicken or turkey,pasta,steamed vegtables and salad. Hope that salad is plain
> 10pm- protein shake before bed. You need to add a EFA here.
> 
> Basically, you need to eat much cleaner foods, imo. Your protein sources need to come from whole foods, not so much from bars. You really need to rethink your PWO meal. I would eat some more greens too. Good luck.

----------


## Motobro

thanks Chaz, for your uplifting critique of my diet plan.
Howzabout some help with the hemorroid problem?

----------

